# 1000th Post Giveaway Draw



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Everybody!!!!!

Rejoice  I'm in the mood for a *GIVEAWAY*!!!!!

To celebrate my 1000th post on SlingshotForum (which is soon due to happen) I'll draw these *2 mini-slingshots *and send them to the winner!!

One is a olive wood mini-slingshot, finger brace grip style, with TBS bands. The other is a plinker made out of cork oak wood, with 107 office rubber bands. The two have custom made pouches, given to me by a dear friend of mine 

RULES OF THE DRAW

- Every contestant must post in this thread the phrase "I'm in" and a small thought about slingshots (optional).

- Every contestant must be a registered member of this Forum for, at least, 1 month.

-The cut-off deadline of this draw is on the 24th of January 2013 (one week to respond)

- From the 24th of January onwards, I'll post a video of the draw and the winner (the date of the draw is uncertain, but I'll try to be as quick as possible)

- The winner will be informed by PM of the results of the draw and all the details of the dispatch will be arranged.

If anyone wants to participate, but have any kind of doubt, please feel free to ask in this same topic. This is the first draw that I've made, so if any of the moderators want to advice me on some detail, go ahead!! I'll be grateful

Thanks everybody ...Q


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Q! and congratulations on your 1000! I like both of the slingshots but the olive wood is screaming at me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I am in. And I have altered my signature to contain the small comment about slingshots that I have to make.

Any frame is a good frame, a band set is a lot of work.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you sure you want to give those beauties away?!

Damn...

I don't know if can participate, because im from Germany.

If it's cool for you

I'M IN!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in. Thank you and those both look very nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ultravisitor said:


> Are you sure you want to give those beauties away?!
> 
> Damn...
> 
> ...


?????????? ...Of course you can participate!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'M IN! * The olive wood is gorgeous and would be well taken care of in my home and would have other playmates to keep it company.They would have a loving home. I promise.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Im in, and have always been a fan of your slingshots, that shouldn't be weakened by the fact that I am a fan of slingshots in general. 

I am anxious to see the vid, do some talking so I can put a voice to your posts when I read them ( right now every post I read has my voice in my head  )

I don't want this to persuade your hand during the drawing, put I just wanted to point to the fact that the 24th is my birthday ...

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, Q-man. You should have NEVER posted photos of those slingshots! :rofl: I already have WAYYY too many slingshots, but I cannot resist having a chance at one of these. Soooo *I'm In!!!*

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well both of these are beautifull and well built. "Im In"


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in too!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Im in, and have always been a fan of your slingshots, that shouldn't be weakened by the fact that I am a fan of slingshots in general.
> 
> I am anxious to see the vid, do some talking so I can put a voice to your posts when I read them ( right now every post I read has my voice in my head  )
> 
> ...


Man, I;m glad I'm not alone with the voices. Thankfully they're contained to this forum!

I'm in Q... You do amazing work!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW! My palms are sweaty and I'm starting to hyperventalate lol. I want one, I am in!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Q- I'm in. As always your work is very well done. Thanks for giving all of us the opportunity to own a "Q"


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in. Nice slingshots.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Olive is rare in m Minnesota, i'm in!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I'M IN i love your slingshots they all look so nice.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in! Those look fantastic. Cork oak makes some of the most beautiful slingshots. I love every one that you post. That olive wood is also amazing.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in also, my only regret is that I didn't find this forum long before.

Melvin


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm IN..... those are looks exotic!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in! Me! Me! 

Just a little bit excited, can you tell?

Seriously - a very generous gesture. Those slingshots both look gorgeous...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity Q! Any one would be mad NOT to enter...great looking forks there! I'm in...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Who could possibly resist such beautiful work Q-man. Eu estou em


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

In here Q, sweet forks...


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are stunning ....... I'm in 

What is it about Slingshots that make us smile?

Cheers

AL


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

1. I am in

2. Slingshots rock.

3. Your two giveaway slingshots rock too.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

first: congratulations on your upcoming 'millennium'

second: oh, i am sooo IN!! ive always admired your works Q!

thanks for this awesome opportunity!

i have never met a group of people more heartwarming and generous than the members of this forum. im truely honored to be a part of this great family.

cheers, remco


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in. One can never have too many slingshots.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in, it would be great io own one of those!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

duuuuuuuuude!
the cork oak is a dream of a slingshot!
i´m in!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are lovely slingshots. I'm in please.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

"I'm in!" Thanks for the chance Q, hopefully I will be doing a give away for my 1000 post now you started the tradition that is


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

"I'm in!"

Like 'em both, but love that Olive Wood.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I'm in. Some lovely looking shooters there. It'll be a moment before I can craft some more frames. This past christmas, my son, brothers, & nephews ransacked my stash. I'm glad they like them though. My favorite frame just broke a few days back while shooting with an Ethiopian kidd. I only have a Dankung left. Pretty amazing, lol.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!! I. Am. In!!!!! Thanks for the opportunity Q-buddy, I need more of your fine crafted slingers! Happy 1000th post


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in too !!

Thanks for this chance, cheers mr.teh :wave:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

You the man Q!

Of course *I'm In!*

Ok. So now a thought on slingshots.

.....my slingshot makes dings on the little bell that rings. Or, with shot in my pocket, I aim for that socket.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in. Those look amazing! I especially like the olive wood one.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be proud to own any of those. I'm IN! I love making slingers, when I'm done I am often so surprised at how well I did..


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

How could anyone not want to be in? They are stunners! I'm in


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I am in!! Slingshot making and shooting is slowly but surely becoming a part of my life, and every time I hit my target it reminds me of why I enjoy this sport so much. Thanks for the opportunity at adding another slingshot to my collection.


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in. In for even the slightest chance to have either of those beautiful pieces of art.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in.

Double slingshot giveaway = double fisted fun!!

A doubly generous offer.

No matter if I win or not, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for another great give-away.


----------



## rfittsy (Sep 8, 2012)

"IM IN" thanks, they are very nice slingshots.


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

im in!!!!! i have never had a natural and i dont really like them, but these look awesome!!!!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in.

I'm always up for a giveaway


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Very sorry to be out ... those are two beauties ... anyway I wish luck to all participants ... and thumbs up to Q generosity !!!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm In

Nice looking slingshots

Rick


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks for doing the draw Q!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in of course. What a beautifull pair of slings ! ! !


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice pair! I'm in!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Q-Man,

you started to post slingshots with a little shyness and humility, as you would expect by a true artist. Your shyness has now turned into sympathy and generosity, your humility is wisely left in its place. I find it very kind of you to offer these two beauties to us members, I have already received enough and I'm happy to stand by and watch. Good luck to all. Bob.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Hello Everybody!!!!!
> 
> Rejoice  I'm in the mood for a *GIVEAWAY*!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

* --- A N N O U N C E M E N T --- *

*In order to give an opportunity to new and respectable members to participate in this draw, I will make a slight adjustement of the rules (with the consent of the moderating team):*

* - Every contestant must be a registered member of this Forum for, at least, 1 week.*

* I hope everybody agrees. It's the best I can do  *



* Good luck ...Q*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everybody!!!!!
> ...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very generous!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m in i,m sure every single person here will be desperate to win this one ,your slings ROCK !


----------



## msobrien (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Q for your generosity. My thought on slingshots - they're satisfying. Satisfying when you find the perfect fork; to carve; to sand; to finish; to band up; to shoot. The feel, the sound the lead makes through the air, the sound as it hits the target, satisfying when you hit the target dead center. But the most satisfying for me is the hunt.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Q: I believe I fulfill now ... I'm in! ... I've started a year ago and have 2 ss's to date ... the progress I achieved makes me so happy ... now I understand and share the joy of my ss fellows ... it's never late to start !!!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in...thanks for the opportunity

My thought on slingshots?.......There awesome!!!!


----------



## Cooperjs (Jan 10, 2013)

Im in! not sure if iv been apart of the forum long enough but might aswell join in and see what happens hahaha 

My thoughts of the slingshots is that they are very nice, clean and simple and i also reckon how most slingshots should be and congrats on the 1000 post!!!

Cooper


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*--- A N N O U N C E M E N T ---*

The cut-off deadline of this draw is near. The date to participate expires at 00.00h of tomorrow (24 of January). After that time, new contestants no longer will be accepted. Thanks for understanding.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

got 1 slingshot whose lonely and the olive wood looks great. So IM IN!!!


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

But both look good


----------



## Mighty (Oct 10, 2012)

"I'm In!" I may be far from making 1000 posts, but I am far past making 1000 shots.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear contestants, member and friends:

The contest is closed. From this post on, there will be no more names to draw. Sorry folks, but it's quite impossible to acomodate all of you guys 

I deeply thank your participation is this little game/draw. You were all very generous in giving me your feedback and attention!! I'm sorry, but all one member can win. Please keep an eye on the forums and you all be informed of the draw and respective winner...

....May the best man win!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Am in, cool slingshots !!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in q

as for my thoughts this shooting sport seems to draw good people i have met alot on the forum


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

im in! olive wood has such a beautiful grain with such a nice finish.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Dear contestants, member and friends:
> 
> The contest is closed. From this post on, there will be no more names to draw. Sorry folks, but it's quite impossible to acomodate all of you guys
> 
> ...


This was posted at 12.21 AM of 24/01/2013...Read it please

Thanks ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Did I miss the draw? If so, who won?


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Did I miss the draw? If so, who won?


he hasnt picked yet


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

beaverman said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss the draw? If so, who won?
> ...


Quite right sir!!!! When it happens, you will all surely know  ...Alas, It's a one man prize only!!

Thanks Beaverman!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hurry up already!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks! I lost track.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

"Im in"


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Way late Bro!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Bigron finds the coolest images of owls for his avatar. While we patiently wait, any body have any shooting stories??


----------

